# Wedding Dress - Crochetted



## Belle1

I'm bragging on my friend who doesn't have internet access. She has amazing crochet and design skills and has since about 2005 been working on developing various dress designs. Originally, she had a vision of a wedding dress, but to get there she crocheted a knee-length dress (more or less same pattern) without the beads. Then in 2007 she made this wedding dress. It is made with size 20 crochet thread and thousands of crystal beads all placed on the thread before the crochet work. Since then she has made a number of other other dresses. It occurred to me that you too might like to see her extraordinary work.


----------



## Nanxy

Belle1 said:


> I'm bragging on my friend who doesn't have internet access. She has amazing crochet and design skills and has since about 2005 been working on developing various dress designs. Originally, she had a vision of a wedding dress, but to get there she crocheted a knee-length dress (more or less same pattern) without the beads. Then in 2007 she made this wedding dress. It is made with size 20 crochet thread and thousands of crystal beads all placed on the thread before the crochet work. Since then she has made a number of other other dresses. It occurred to me that you too might like to see her extraordinary work.


Stunning


----------



## zbangel

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Brandie1

Absolutely stunning, wonderful work.


----------



## czechmate

wonder how long that took ? no matter the time it's obvious out of love on this one.


----------



## RNLinda

Wow, amazing work, that is gorgeous.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

OUTSTANDING. Beyond words as to her ability.


----------



## gmarie

I can't even imagine the time and skill it took to make this dress. Absolutly beautiful.


----------



## Ronie

Oh my gosh that is beautiful!!! It is really a work of art!! should be in a museum!!!


----------



## ThorPepper

Are you kidding me? That is amazing! And it didn't take 10 years to do it. Wow!


----------



## LCF

The gown is stunning! And think of what a priceless family heirloom it is! Cant we all imagine generations to come wearing it on their special day?!


----------



## souzadi

Takes your breath away. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## grandma clark

So how long does it take her to make a wedding dress?
Terri


----------



## martina

What a beautiful dress, she is a very talented lady.


----------



## azknittingchick

Her dress is really beautiful, and to think she created it is even more amazing. I have a friend who knitted her daughters wedding dress, which was incredible. It was also gorgeous. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Diane1945

Just FABULOUS, just FABULOUS. I have never seen a nicer design in a crocheted dress. She is a real artist...it is a piece of art. I can only imagine how much love and time went in the design and the crocheting for this wonderful gown. It is breath taking. Congratulations are not enough. I am lost for words. Just FABULOUS....


----------



## patmastel

Absolutely Stunning! Wow!!


----------



## Pat FP

A work of art!


----------



## grandmann

Masterpiece, I can't imagine how many hours went into this dress.


----------



## grma16

WOW, just beautiful. A work of art.


----------



## minniemo

Wow !!! What an amazing lady :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotte80

There is no one word that can describe this dress, my first thought was WOW, Stunning, awesome, fabulous and beyond this, words fail me.


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh my goodness that is truly stunning!


----------



## tricia488

Wow! Gorgeous! What a talented woman!


----------



## knitter2

I agree with everyone else, this is absolutely beautiful and is a work of art. LOVE LOVE LOVE IT ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jeannie2009

Stunning. She is beyond a master of her craft.


----------



## vjh1530

Wow! That should be in the Museum of Art for all to see! Thank you for sharing, and please express to her my admiration for her talent and skills. It is breathtaking!!


----------



## Beve

That is so beautiful and so is the designer. Any bride would be gorgeous in this dress. I love the train, too. This really should be in a museum (after it is worn by many brides).


----------



## bwtyer

That dress is absolutely beautiful! Excellent work - no wonder you want to brag on her- she is quiet the artist!


----------



## dianec

Congratulations to you both. You for sharing your talented friend with the group of us, and your friend for a work of art truely timeless and forever cherished!


----------



## grandma Pat

Her dress is gorgeous! She has real talent!


----------



## jumbleburt

I can't think of anything that hasn't already been said - it's amazing!


----------



## brain56

Fabulous, in every way!
Please, give my congratulations to its' creator.


----------



## missmolly

WOW that is stunning!! It is so intricate.....and I love all the beads. 
Your friend is so talented :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits

I'm stunned! That's gorgeous!


----------



## Sandifrommichigan

That dress is stunning and would make any bride Look Gorgeous.. Laury is truly a Talented Artist!! Thank you for sharing with us. 

Angel hugs and happy stitches


----------



## nannykints

Amazing ...Beautiful...Awesome!


----------



## sand dollar

Oh my, that is the most beautiful dress and train. That would win a prize.


----------



## mamiepooh

Magnifique.


----------



## Sallyannie

Absolutely amazing work!


----------



## vayankee

Totally awesome!!!


----------



## grandma clark

Does she have other designs, I'm looking for a friend.
Terri
Note: not to make it, but to have it made


----------



## KatStabe

It took me over 2 months to do a Barbie doll wedding dress and it was no where near this gorgeous. Greatly admire the skill to craft and design this beautiful dress.
Can not blame you for wanting to brag on your friend. She more than deserves the praise.


----------



## diane403

Amazing!!!!


----------



## justinjared

wow! if only i couldd---------------------


----------



## CathyAnn

WOW! Breathtaking!


----------



## kimmyz

Beautiful. Amazing how much patience some people have. Even without the beads, this would be an immense project.


----------



## brdlvr27

WOW - stunning


----------



## Katsch

Gorgeous, such a wonderful talent.


----------



## Just Drene

As I scrolled down and saw the dress It. took my breath away as someone has already said. It is unbelievable.


----------



## Eva Zawedde

It is adorable! Wonderful work. I wonder how long it took you to crochet such a beautiful dress.


----------



## denise1948

absolutely stunning what else can I say just stunning 
love denise x


----------



## fromvegreville

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Teeple

Fantastic, amazing, stunning she has a great talent. WOW WOW!!! Thank you for sharing this gorgeous wedding dress with us.


----------



## Nanna B

Beautiful


----------



## grannie

Beautiful


----------



## speni

that is just stunning


----------



## MrsO

Breath-taking!


----------



## Aisles

Compeletly stunning, amazing, beautiful, gorgeous, lovely, delicate, elegant

can you tell I love it


----------



## Jenise D

That is breathtaking. So gorgeous


----------



## Whitwillhands

I can not believe how beautiful this is. She is such a talented lady and she looks lovely in the dress too. I would love to see more of her work.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Oh my... that is the most beautiful work of art i have ever seen !!!! Wow... she has an amazing talent to do such work...


----------



## momanna

Ab Fab! Just the most beautiful crafted gown I have ever seen.


----------



## LEE1313

Gosh, never saw anything as lovely and elegant as that dress.
Such talent. And the beadwork alone is amazing.
Send her our "wow's".
That is heavenly.
Linda


----------



## Ginka

Wow ,that is stunning !


----------



## Naneast

Really beautiful dress!


----------



## katiebaby

That is the most beautiful thing that I have ever seen.


----------



## vreinholde

No words to express it...Gorgeous masterpiece...Thank you sharing this beauty with us.


----------



## wildwood42

Beautiful, Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jacqualyn

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## wkyangel

That is just so breathtaking! That's something that should be worthy of being placed in a museum! WOW!


----------



## Typsknits

Wow what a stunning dress!


----------



## Louey48

Thanks for sharing that's great work


----------



## Tofino5

Very, very beautiful. What talent! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## kiwiannie

Beautiful dress,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## skrobert

Gorgeous!


----------



## abc123

i can only say WOW


----------



## Maudellen

Thank you very much for these photos. It expanded all my expectations about what can be done...with amazing skill and talent. Beautiful.


----------



## paljoey46

I can't imagine the time it must have taken to make this. It is, IMO, the most beautiful wedding gown.


----------



## Jenval

Wow! very stunning


----------



## bj55

This is beautiful! I have never seen anything like it! Now this is a wedding dress!


----------



## tikeur

What a great job! Congratulations...A huge BRAVO...


----------



## justcrafty

I think all of the descriptive words have been used so I will just say it's one of the best dress I have seen in many years. made with love it's just beautiful


----------



## crispie

Incredible!


----------



## newbiebecky

OMG! Absolutely stunning! What a talented woman! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## spinninggill

absolutely amazing


----------



## Glenlady

WOW and double wow..the dress is amazing, I wouldn't even know where to start!!The bride who wears it will look stunning. You must have soooo much patience, Well done x x


----------



## cinknitting

wow!!! she is certainly talented!


----------



## knitgirl389

I dont know what to say....it is so absolutely beautiful. cant imagine taking on such a large scale project.


----------



## micra

I notice that nobody has asked how to purchase the pattern. its amazing and such a grand job. If she decides to sell the pattern I would be interested as my daughter is getting married next year


----------



## dshorty57

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL- A MASTERFUL WORK!!


----------



## skateskris

That is beautiful


----------



## Sandiego

Wow!!! Gorgeous!!! ;0)


----------



## beverlyl

Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## conniesews

Your friend is very talented. Very special!


----------



## roseknit

You have every right to brag for your friend. Her work is stunning, I hope she makes a lot of money from it, and please let us see some more of her projects.


----------



## Galadriel

Omg just simply stunning what a heirloom


----------



## irisbel

Breathtakingly beautiful. Such a talented lady. I am so glad you posted. Perhaps your post may get her some orders. Absolutely gorgeous! Be sure to tell her.


----------



## owlet2012

This is absolutely gorgeous, its a keepsake.


----------



## madamj54

gmarie said:


> I can't even imagine the time and skill it took to make this dress. Absolutly beautiful.


ditto


----------



## neverdun

Wow, a work of genius. She should be so proud. Worthy of a special bride!


----------



## JRLafleur

Absolutely beautiful !


----------



## jasann100

What a beautiful dress,your friend is a wonderful crafter!!!


----------



## njbk55

amazing. I know about stinging beads on crochet thread. I use size to to crochet beaded snowflakes. Have worked with size 20 when I was younger can't any more to hard on my hands


----------



## Zanne60

I definitely agree...WOW! As a crocheter I can truly appreciate the time that went into making the gown. It is so beautiful. Absolutely stunning. 

Please tell your friend, Laury, that she is extremely talented. Her work is wonderful. I would love to make this pattern just for the challenge and I don't even have anyone getting married in the near future!


----------



## cathyknits

Wow! What talent. Please, share our comments with your friend - she does amazing work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eugenia Poulos

Beautiful.


----------



## String Queen

Extraordinary indeed! The sleeves are perfectly elegant !


----------



## loulou

Oh my gosh she must have alot of patience! Beautiful work!


----------



## madaline

absolutely beautiful,love the design. Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## SherryH

Wow, she has certainly done beautiful work!


----------



## louisezervas

That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Reanne

Belle1 said:


> I'm bragging on my friend who doesn't have internet access. She has amazing crochet and design skills and has since about 2005 been working on developing various dress designs. Originally, she had a vision of a wedding dress, but to get there she crocheted a knee-length dress (more or less same pattern) without the beads. Then in 2007 she made this wedding dress. It is made with size 20 crochet thread and thousands of crystal beads all placed on the thread before the crochet work. Since then she has made a number of other other dresses. It occurred to me that you too might like to see her extraordinary work.


Does she sell her patterns? They are stunning!


----------



## papernclay

awesome work-simply awesome!!!


----------



## kyterp

She is amazingly gifted. This dress is a treasure!


----------



## Knitter forever

Beautiful work,too much for me.


----------



## Beetytwird

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windbeam

Beautiful and that train , gorgeous!


----------



## Bonidale

Thank you so much for sharing that beautiful work of art with us. It is absolutely stunning.


----------



## busycrafter

absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## jeancjs

Am speechless!!! Beautiful workmanship, but the design amazing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## amortje

I have never seen such a wonderful crocheted masterpiece. It's fabulous. It's beautiful!


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds

I've seen a lot of beautiful things on this web site, but this one gets an Oscar!!!! I hope this dress becomes family heirloom for many generations to come.


----------



## tammyc77

What incredible work - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Molly Heger

Magnificant !!


----------



## HalloweenCat

Gorgeous design! That is a stunning dress


----------



## 13068

Unbelieveably beautiful! I'd love to see more of her dresses!


----------



## chorister

This is absolutely stunning, your friend is highly talented!


----------



## gramknits

Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## knittinginmn

All I can say is "wow".


----------



## cgcharles

Wow!!! Impressive.


----------



## sunway

This is absolutely one of the most beautiful dresses that I have ever seen. If I was getting married (again) I would definitely order one. What a wonderful gift to be able to make such perfection!
Bless her!


----------



## dora mac

Absolutely beautiful and amazing work.


----------



## frani512

Just gorgeous.


----------



## harter0310

Absolutely beautiful! I can't even imagine how it would be to tackle such a huge project as that beautiful dress and especially in such a fine crochet thread as she did. One talented lady!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes

STUNNING.


----------



## cwknitnut

Absolutely stunning! And with size 20 crochet thread and all those beads threaded BEFORE the crocheting started - not in my life time!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes

STUNNING.


----------



## needlelark

This is so, so beautiful...thank you for sharing your friend's creative talent.


----------



## helenlou

The dress is just stunning. What a great talent she has. That is a dress that should never be packed away!!


----------



## beaz

That dress is absolutely gorgeous! She has a God given talent that she is sure putting to use. Wow!!!!


----------



## crackerjack

hi omg how clever, very clever is your friend ,brag,you must brag ,if that dress was in a bridel shop here in the uk it would be 1,000s of pounds and it sooooooooooooo wonderful ,must have taken her a while to make let alone threading all those beads on as well ,very clever and talented lady she, is be proud of her .


----------



## ladyhil

That is gorgeous! Good for you and thank you for sharing.


----------



## chasse52

Oh wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## JudyRett

Very very talented woman!!! The wedding dress is exquisite!!


----------



## SYAPJR

Now that IS a wedding dress. Absolutely breathtaking, gorgeous. I especially love the train. So beautiful it is almost magical. Stunning desing and work.


----------



## joy-ous1

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## kammyv4

Your friend is very talented that dress is stunning


----------



## Valanteen

Truly a masterpiece


----------



## whitetail

amazing work


----------



## Kathymacau

A wonderful dress, so much talent


----------



## T.Pacos

The dress is for for roality. The princess should have ordered it.


----------



## pilgrim1953

Now that is definitely a family heirloom!


----------



## 1jazzylady45

All I can say is Stunning!


----------



## Jillobeach

This is ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!! A MASTERPIECE!!!
I hope she gets some exposure with this treasure, she has talent and could go far with it.


----------



## kiwifrau

A master piece. Truly elegant. Hope you show your friend all the wonderful remarks she's received. Thank you for sharing and look forward to seeing some of her other work.


----------



## Morningdancer

So very beautiful, i'm just speechless. I would loved to have walked down the isle in such a beautiful dress.


----------



## ptspraker

Everyone has already said what I was thinking. It is the most beautiful dress. Your friend is VERY talented.


----------



## barb knits

This brought tears to my eyes. Not only is her crocheting skills outstanding, but the pattern is BEAUTIFUL Years ago, my mother-in-law crocheted my wedding gown....sleeveless with a jacket. The dress had a fuller skirt and the pattern was not as intricate, but I knew love went into every stitch. The gown has been displayed in Arts and Craft shows and I've modeled it a couple of times. I keep it but no one yet to wear it. I hope you share all of these comments with your friend. Thank you sooooo much for BRAGGING and the memories.


----------



## dachsmom

Can't even imagine trying that!


----------



## Jillyrich

AMAZING WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norma193

WOW! Fabulous


----------



## Cpautler

Her talent is almost beyond my comprehension. This is the sort of dress that gets handed down (AND WORN!) for generations! I'm in awe....


----------



## grandmothercarolyn

There are no words to adequately compliment this creation!!!! It is Museum-worthy..................
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## Geeda602

Stunning!!!


----------



## CathLaBath

It is breathtaking and a work of art! Say Yes to the Dress!!!!


----------



## CathLaBath

It is breathtaking and a work of art! Say Yes to the Dress!!!!


----------



## Belle1

To all you KPers -- my heartfelt thanks for your many wonderful comments about Laury's wedding dress. She and her husband are cattle ranchers here in SE Oregon. She learned to crochet as a very young child, taught by her grandmother. I personally have never seen someone who can crochet as quickly as she does. She made the prototype dress for the wedding dress and the dress itself in little more than 7 months. Her whole purpose in making this dress was to actualize an idea she had for a beautiful gown. She made it to her size for fitting and it has never been worn. With her busy lifestyle, she uses crochet to "relax" and be creative. So, she hasn't drafted a pattern. But she has made a couple of other dresses (a backless beaded cocktail dress with matching cape and a sundress with jacket) that equally as creative. If possible and I can photograph them, I will share with you. Again thank you for your comments, she is quite overwhelmed with reception you provided.


----------



## ALRUNA 1

Wow this is beautiful. A very clever lady.


----------



## norm13

That is so stunning. My mouth dropped open when i first saw this incredible dress. What talent and patience to do such work


----------



## Valjean

What a simply stunning wedding gown,it is just amazing.


----------



## tmlester

That is the most wonderful creation I've seen in a long time! I absolutely love the train on this dress! Your friend is extrememly talented!!!


----------



## bichon

Gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## manianice

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## VBeechinor

It is beautiful beyond belief! Thank you for sharing this wonderful masterpiece!


----------



## tysgramum

Breathtaking!


----------



## NanaG

This dress is too beautiful for words. Stunning, amazing,phenomenal- i don't think they are enough to describe it. 
Thank you for sharing it, and please tell your friend your KP friends were blown away by its perfection. 
I, too, would love to see more of her creations. What a treat!


----------



## clippedwings

Wow! that is amazing


----------



## #1Patsy

can't imagine such an art work, being used just beautiful


----------



## Marymac65

Extraordinary!!!!!Beautiful!!!!! Marymac


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Absolutely stunning!! How creative and talented...and how beautiful!!


----------



## jeanbess

Wow that is all I can say


----------



## tweeter

The wedding dress is beautiful. I have never crocheted one but I have sewn some very time consuming. very nicely done. tweeter


----------



## zookeeper1

absolutely the most gorgeous dress I have every seen. To think of the all the work and hours to create such a masterpiece bloggles my mind. She is truely a talented artist.


----------



## MilicaD

How beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karenlh

This is absolutely the most beautiful wedding dress ever. (Love the pineapple hearts through out your dress.


----------



## 23607

Pineapple crochet is my very favorite pattern! Such a beautiful dress - great design and execution. What a talented lady!!!


----------



## Karoy

Incredible!


----------



## nemcfo

Amazing work. Must have taken her a long time. Such detail work.


----------



## Katieknits

OMG, what bride wouldn't feel lovely in that. What talent she has!


----------



## pbglad

Exquisite! You should share it with the bridal magazines.


----------



## lynnie2

All I have is wow , what a talented lady


----------



## Esponga

How wonderfully!!! There really are no words!! Stunning is a old one though!


----------



## karla knoll

wooowww-how sad not everyone will appreciate all the work/hours/love made into this dress.


----------



## josette

Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Rainebo

Oh, this is just amazing!


----------



## Robin Redhead

It is magnificent and belongs in a hand craft museum.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Wow!!! That dress is stunning and gorgeous!!!
What a labor of love!


----------



## love to knit

OMG! Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## iShirl

Stunning! When I saw it, especially the close-up, I was amazed. I can just imagine a famous actress's wedding and easily paying thousands of dollars for the dress. Amazing work.


----------



## forfran2

What a gorgeous dress.


----------



## mollyannhad

What a beauty!


----------



## Josebellie

Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Chainstitcher

I, for once, am speechless!


----------



## Mare

Your friend is extremely talented! What a gorgeous creation!!!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

This took my breath away !!! What incredible talent !!


----------



## begarcia44

I am stunned. There are no words to describe how beautiful!


----------



## shirleymcnally

How beautiful any bride would look stunning your work is amazing i am lost for words WELL DONE FANTASTIC


----------



## yankeecatlady

OMG!!! Stunning!


----------



## marimom

Unbelievable.


----------



## NJQuiet1

Simply stunning! Your friend is a talented designer and must have a LOT of patience!


----------



## mkilcoyne

I'm speechless! What incredible talent and beautiful work! Kudos!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Joycie48

Amazing. What work!


----------



## tricilicious

How marvellous and what talent. The dress is stunning. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## barbara perpoli

That is the most beautiful day that I have ever seen!!! Where can one find the pattern? Thank you so much for showing.


----------



## dad's funnyface

Brandie1 said:


> Absolutely stunning, wonderful work.


 Genious. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carolky

Breathtakingly beautiful..beyond words. Thanks for sharing


----------



## nannyrags

There's not a superlative worthy enough to describe this magnificent wedding dress!! What an amazing talent!


----------



## Connie W

Wow! Please share all these responses with her. Would love to see more of her work!


----------



## piggysue

one word OMG


----------



## InnaT

This is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing! On a down side... I wonder how much does it weight? Not a stray question - I've crochetted a mid-calf dress from size 20 Aunt Lydia cotten crochetting yarn. It's kind of "flamenco" dress. But it weights a ton! Well, good 5 lbs easily, probably more. It came out nicely, but after this experiment it's not likely I'll use cotton for that kind of a dress, especially for full-length, let alone bead work - these add a lot of weight too!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3

Oh my, what a beautiful work of art. Can't even imagine the time and concentration it took. She is amazing with the HOOK. Hope she gets to see these comments from all of us who appreciate her talent.


----------



## Nicholas81

Wow - what beautiful work/designing. You are right to brag about her talent -- this is truly a gift. She looks lovely modeling her dress too. Good friends are priceless.

Shelia
NC


----------



## budasha

I can only imagine how a bride would feel wearing such a beautiful dress....she would feel like a queen, I'm sure. I hope your friend finds one who will truly appreciate it and keep it as a family heirloom. I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## christine flo

what a show stopper welldone


----------



## linda6200

That is breathtaking! My mother would have loved it as the pineapple was her favorite pattern.


----------



## judib630

Beautiful!


----------



## sandyj1942

I have never seen anything more beautiful. All of the work and the talent this lady has is amazing. All I can say is
WOW WHEE!!!!!!!

Specticular!!!!!!


sandyj1942


----------



## 8536

Just beautiful, lucky bride.


----------



## greatgrannytidy

the hours of work in this is phenominal. It is a work of art. love it


----------



## angelfeet

LCF said:


> The gown is stunning! And think of what a priceless family heirloom it is! Cant we all imagine generations to come wearing it on their special day?!


WOW. My thoughts, exactly. Who was the lucky bride to wear such a fabulous 'designer' creation?


----------



## missylam

Just beautiful.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz

Wow! That is wonderful! Very talented


----------



## djones5252

STUNNING! I am in awe! And, a perfect fit! Does she plan to pass this down to her daughter one day?


----------



## knitmoore

Amazing work. I Love it.


----------



## jmf6406

I agree with the person who said it belongs in an art museum. It is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## LadyBecket

absolutely stunning!!!!!!


----------



## fstknitter

Beautifully done. The pattern is amazing


----------



## brain56

Belle1 said:


> To all you KPers -- my heartfelt thanks for your many wonderful comments about Laury's wedding dress. She and her husband are cattle ranchers here in SE Oregon. She learned to crochet as a very young child, taught by her grandmother. I personally have never seen someone who can crochet as quickly as she does. She made the prototype dress for the wedding dress and the dress itself in little more than 7 months. Her whole purpose in making this dress was to actualize an idea she had for a beautiful gown. She made it to her size for fitting and it has never been worn. With her busy lifestyle, she uses crochet to "relax" and be creative. So, she hasn't drafted a pattern. But she has made a couple of other dresses (a backless beaded cocktail dress with matching cape and a sundress with jacket) that equally as creative. If possible and I can photograph them, I will share with you. Again thank you for your comments, she is quite overwhelmed with reception you provided.


I would love to see those!
Your friend's creativity and talent are awe-inspiring.


----------



## jangmb

Oh, my, I am speachless! What beautiful work! A true heirloom. Thanks for sharing this priceless piece.


----------



## Earlene H

Beautiful....... I love the lace work and she looks so pretty in her dress.


----------



## lynnlassiter

absolutely breath taking!


----------



## Grandma G.

I think all the adjectives have been used up and I agree with all of them.


----------



## gsbyrge

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ginalola

Stunning dress! I am in awe of the beauty and creativity


----------



## Woefkins

Wonderful work! It must have taken her quite some time, and the patience....
Thanks for sharing your friend's work, really amazing.
Hannet


----------



## qod

It's beautiful!


----------



## EZ2

That is ridiculously beautiful! OMG! I am in awe :-O


----------



## Patricia Cecilia

Stunning and I agree, an heirloom!


----------



## kimberlyhandley

Oh my, simply amazing work. I just showed my 12 year old daughter, and she said can you make me one? I replied, "Maybe if I get started right now." If you do not mind me asking, how did this stunning piece take?


----------



## PencilLady

Wow! I'm in awe!


----------



## his_rascal

That is the most beautiful wedding dress I've ever seen! It's regal!


----------



## Maya'sOma

This is beyond words....beautiful does not get near. Magnificent work whoever made this.


----------



## cmmac

Oh my gosh This is really something 
She is so talented
Just gorgeous. You would never find something like this in any wedding dress shop

Beautiful work


----------



## Lalane

WOW!!!! Your friend has amazing crochet talent, that dress is absolutely unbelievably stunning I cannot imagine anyone creating something so beautiful. I would love to see more as she does them. Tell her she is amazing.


----------



## KnittingNut

Amazingly beautiful work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LindaH

No words are available to describe the beauty of this gown!


----------



## sallygl

That is absolutely beautiful, such perfection. :thumbup:


----------



## MotherHensRoost

Exquisite and priceless. I cannot imagine.


----------



## mumofkate

That is one stunning creation !! A very talented lady, not to mention the patience and love that went in to making it.
Thanks for sharing it with us lesser mortals. A wonderful heirloom for generations to come.


----------



## lioness9

This is unbelievably stunning! She created the pattern & crocheted it? The woman who gets to wear it is a very fortunate woman!


----------



## Brenna

Absolutely stunning! Incredible work.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

What a Gorgeous Wedding Dress! This should be in a Museum of Fine Art! Wow!!!!


----------



## linda09

Unbelievably beautiful. how fortunate the bride who wears it.


----------



## riggy

Stunning just stunning can't think of anything else to say except stunning


----------



## nikka

Over the top (way over) exceptional. Thank you for sharing this gorgeous masterpiece with us.


----------



## Vignewood

Just fabulous and I bet it is even more beautiful in person than it is in the picture.


----------



## gloriam

I'm absolutely awe struck. This is so stunning. The sad part of this is no one would probably pay what this is worth. (which to me is priceless)


----------



## Miss Shari

There are no words to adequately describe the beauty and elegance of this work of art. Well done!


----------



## soxaroo

Absolutly Georgeous


----------



## Byrdgal

Beautiful dress!!!! Lots of talent!


----------



## sanaylor

Well deserved bragging. Wow!


----------



## tookie

Beyond words - beautiful!


----------



## yona

What a task - stunning work! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Patty Sutter

Truly a work of art!!


----------



## mkjfrj

What a wonderful work of art.


----------



## Kneez

There are no words to express how beautiful the dress is. I would not know where to start. Who ever wears it I wish them ' Health Wealth and above everything else Happiness &#128144;&#128144;


----------



## hajra

Stunning!!!!


----------



## m_azingrace

BREATHTAKING!!!


----------



## moherlyle

WOW! Gorgeous! Absolutely beautiful. Did anyone wear it? 
Thanks for bragging on your friend!


----------



## knitknack

WOW. Absolutely amazing. Her work is unbelievable and perhaps some lucky young lady is going to be wearing it.


----------



## Lotty

Wow, just gorgeous.


----------



## knitnanny

That is one of the most beautiful dresses I have ever seen...WoW!


----------



## arlenecc

Belle1 said:


> To all you KPers -- my heartfelt thanks for your many wonderful comments about Laury's wedding dress. She and her husband are cattle ranchers here in SE Oregon. She learned to crochet as a very young child, taught by her grandmother. I personally have never seen someone who can crochet as quickly as she does. She made the prototype dress for the wedding dress and the dress itself in little more than 7 months. Her whole purpose in making this dress was to actualize an idea she had for a beautiful gown. She made it to her size for fitting and it has never been worn. With her busy lifestyle, she uses crochet to "relax" and be creative. So, she hasn't drafted a pattern. But she has made a couple of other dresses (a backless beaded cocktail dress with matching cape and a sundress with jacket) that equally as creative. If possible and I can photograph them, I will share with you. Again thank you for your comments, she is quite overwhelmed with reception you provided.


I could picture the Duchess of Cambridge wearing her work. Although it is a wedding dress, I could easily picture it being worn at a State function. I wish a photo could be shown to her, I think she would be thrilled to have a new designer so talented!


----------



## Janeway

Amazing and beautiful. Hoe long did it take to crochet this?


----------



## budasha

kimberlyhandley said:


> Oh my, simply amazing work. I just showed my 12 year old daughter, and she said can you make me one? I replied, "Maybe if I get started right now." If you do not mind me asking, how did this stunning piece take?


If I'm not mistaken, I think she said it took 7 months.


----------



## jdsanford5

WOW thanks so much for sharing - that is an absolutely beautiful dress...your friend is extremely talented - shame she doesn't have internet access to share her designs and talents - although she would probably get more orders than she could possible deal with ;-)


----------



## habet

Oh my land! I never thought it could be possible. What a georgous creation


----------



## bettyirene

That is a work of art - absolutely exquisite - should be in a museum after the BIG day...never seen anything quite so breath-taking in my life...Congratulations.


----------



## AiLin

Diane1945 said:


> Just FABULOUS, just FABULOUS. I have never seen a nicer design in a crocheted dress. She is a real artist...it is a piece of art. I can only imagine how much love and time went in the design and the crocheting for this wonderful gown. It is breath taking. Congratulations are not enough. I am lost for words. Just FABULOUS....


 :thumbup: 
Could not have said it better.


----------



## jean-k

Only one word for it WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a clever lady.


----------



## SandraSK

awesome!


----------



## LINDAcA

Extraordinary can barely describe her magnificent patience and creativeness. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Rafiki

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING - BREATH-TAKING - how talented some folks are - that dress will never be dated. Hats off to this lady.


----------



## jaml

What a beautiful meticulous project that is. It is just gorgeous!


----------



## marlin

Absolutely lovely, What a lot of work.
Marilyn


----------



## Sudie

Gorgeous!!! I love the train!!!!


----------



## knitonefl

A beautiful dress.


----------



## Damama

OMG that is gorgeous! Great pattern, fabulous crocheting and beautiful result.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Damama

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh that is beautiful!!! It is really a work of art!! should be in a museum!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cherluc

Gorgeous


----------



## dinahflo

Absolutely stunning. Beautiful and so graceful and elegant!


----------



## Suo

I can't even begin to imagine all the planning it took to create this! The style of the gown is simply elegant and then again elegantly simply, letting the stitches make their own statement of beauty. Wonderful job, amazing workmanship.


----------



## auntycarol

WOW, this is absolutely stunning.


----------



## mambo22

beautiful. so much work.


----------



## donutgal55

Beautiful.....


----------



## Grannie Myra

Out of this world!


----------



## tbbrown12369

That is beautiful, there are not words to describe it, Wow.
Laura has some kind of talent. Even if I wanted to, I could not ever make such a Work Of Art.
:mrgreen: 
Tammy


----------



## suef3711

Absolutely gorgeous. What talent. I can't imagine the time spent. Quite sure worth every minute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## raindancer

Stunning-a work of ART!


----------



## Barb63

Hi Belle1, I just can not believe someone has made this beautiful gown,,she is a very talented Lady,, now is there any chance she would be willing to sell a copy of the pattern,, I realize it is very special, but thought I would ask as I have a Niece whom is getting married in a year,, I could just see her in this dress,, if the answer is no I truly understand,, but I feel no harm in asking,, I have never seen a more beautiful wedding gown..
My email is [email protected],,, my name is Barbhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=159679#


----------



## debg

I am speechless!


----------



## SallyAnn

What a gorgeous dress! And to make the train detachable was genius!! She is very talented!


----------



## tinykneecaps

AWESOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMME FOR SURE!


----------



## NanaMichelleW

Absolutely beautiful. If I were getting married I would be honored to wear something like that.


----------



## Laura R

Stunning is the only word to describe this dress.
I can't imagine such advanced design and crafting skills. The lady should have an award for both.

Please post this everywhere you can so others can see it. The most amazing thing I've seen on KP.


----------



## knitting_mama

You're Right! She has fantastic skills! Beautiful dress!


----------



## lyn H

wow!! this is the most beautifully stunning dress I think I have ever seen. She is such a talent. Her dresses should be on the cat walk. or the red carpet being worn by Hale Berry or someone.


----------



## knittingmeme

Absolutely gorgeous! Words really cannot describe how beautiful it is. She is sooooooooooooooooo talented!!!!!


----------



## DuelingNeedles

wow! that's beautiful!


----------



## Jeanie L

Absolutely Beautiful..What a talented lady..Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Mercygirl76

Unbelievably beautiful!! The time and effort: truly a labor of love! That is absolutely a masterpiece.


----------



## Bobglory

I am speechless. That is unbelievably stunning!


----------



## MrsB

Wow! Has your friend ever added beads using the crochet hook method?


----------



## kidbear

What a beautiful dress.Stunning


----------



## Muddyann

She did such a wonderful job. It is jut gorgeous.


----------



## bfralix

WOW!Beautiful


----------



## Limey287

That is the most amazing piece of hand craft I have ever seen - absolutely stunning


----------



## Carol (UK)

Absolutely jaw-dropping! This lady is gifted without a doubt. What talent!


----------



## christine4321

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

It is exquisite!


----------



## trolleystation

This dress is AWESOME.


----------



## missjg

Belle1 said:


> I'm bragging on my friend who doesn't have internet access. She has amazing crochet and design skills and has since about 2005 been working on developing various dress designs. Originally, she had a vision of a wedding dress, but to get there she crocheted a knee-length dress (more or less same pattern) without the beads. Then in 2007 she made this wedding dress. It is made with size 20 crochet thread and thousands of crystal beads all placed on the thread before the crochet work. Since then she has made a number of other other dresses. It occurred to me that you too might like to see her extraordinary work.


What a georgous piece of work. I did my daughters wedding dress also but it was sewed... not knitted or crocheted. From scratch.. lot of work someday will scan and post picture.


----------



## gundydee

I'm without words .... that is a magnificent work of art!


----------



## trolleystation

The super expensive wedding dresses on 'Say yes to the dress' cannot hold a candle to this beautiful work of art.


----------



## Karinza

That is just amazing!


----------



## kdb

Beautiful dress she Has talent, what a work of art, its to pretty to wear.


----------



## maryjaye

Elegant! Talent galore.


----------



## JRL

WOW!!! Breathtaking! The fit is perfect and love the pineapple train and sleeves.


----------



## Lsjustice

A true work of art. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## karenh

Unbelievable! This is so beautiful!


----------



## Zinzin

What a great talent she has in Crochet. Amazing dress, one of a kind.


----------



## Red Robin

What an Heirloom! Lovely


----------



## dwagner

All I can say is STUNNING!! Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## brandk

Amazing, Stunning, Beautiful


----------



## brandk

Amazing, Stunning, Beautiful


----------



## knitpick

I am speachless. I am at a loss for words!!!


----------



## alwilda

Is there even pattern out there for us novice or is that for the 'pros"? Stunning


----------



## Gundi2

How amazingly beautiful


----------



## KarenJo

Nanxy said:


> Stunning


Exactly!


----------



## Lannie

NO WORDS!!! I am speechless! STUNNING!


----------



## yarn lover

Beautiful crochet,pineapples,and bead work. Should be in the Smithsonian Museum.


----------



## determined_to-knit

Wow! That is one gorgeous crocheted wedding dress!!! Absolutely stunning work!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Revan

So beautiful I am speechless!!! Wow! Thank you for sharing, is she interested in joining KP as well?


----------



## stelli

I'm speechless. Magnificent.


----------



## ylostn

Thank you...... So beautiful....the fit is perfect.


----------



## lovehomemade

That's beautiful!!


----------



## Patrina

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## LadyElle

The dress speaks volumes of love, artistry, creativity, talent, beauty and 995 more words to make up the 1000 the picture is worth


----------



## Lynrose

Oh this dress is just wonderful, great work, congratulations to your friend.


----------



## Frannyward

WOW I'm speechless.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

that is truly a work of art - absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## 3mom

Must have taken forever (or so it probably seemed) to make this--how very beautiful. Not only is she a wonderful designer, but a skilled crocheter. And on top of it, to do all that beading!! You are right about it being an heirloom, that it will be. And possibly someday end up in a museum. This is stunning, thank you for sharing your friends' accomplishment (I hope you are sharing these responses with her)


----------



## Keeweegirl

Wow, wow and even more wow! What completely beautiful and stunning work, a true heirloom and an item to treasure!


----------



## SarinaV1

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Thea

Oh wow, that is amazing.


----------



## Miss Pam

It is stunning! She does fabulous designing and crocheting.


----------



## Paula Plant

OMG BEAUTIFUL


----------



## lindaknits

All I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## Cary01

This is absolutely exquisite! She is a very talented artist!


----------



## Davena

What can I say that has not already been said. I agree with the very positive and rewarding opinions. I will say I have never seen so many responses to one posting as this one has received. I seen post from people who have not posted since I have started following so I would think you and her also one another category. Lol. I really hope you can post more of her work. To me this deserves to be on one of those talent shows. This is a true talent...
Happy crocheting....Davena


----------



## run4fittness

Keep bragging on your friend and then show her how much all of us out here are impressed and astounded by her talent! So beautiful!


----------



## Grandma val

Absolutley amazing I wonder how long it took to make?


----------



## ashworthml

That is just totally stunning!!


----------



## Glenlady

I think I read on one of the posts that it took 7 months, it's an amazing piece of work isn't it, very clever lady. I wouldn't have the patience would you? Nice to chat with you, love Jan x


----------



## lori2637

Wow, unbelievable, how gorgeous


----------



## Swtthng

Breathtaking!


----------



## maybebabydesigns

What an amazing piece of work, it's stunning


----------



## MargieAnn

Thanks for sharing!! Amazing, stunning, beautiful, not enough adjectives!! Not to mention her incredible talent!


----------



## Sharon Lee

Breathtaking!


----------



## raelkcol

Beautiful!


----------



## merry knitter

That is truly a work of art and love! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## bprout

wonderful work ! I never saw anything so well done !


----------



## Kelela

The dress is absolutely stunning. Your friend has an incredible talent. I am speechless on what to say about the gorgeous wedding dress. Kelela


----------



## 10Jean

Wow, that is amazing and gorgeous!


----------



## sandyann

AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## mackmd4

OMG! What does one say when they see something like this. Such beautiful, stunning work. You are one very clever lady and your work is a credit to you. Good for you.


----------



## Knitish

TOTALLY AWESOMELY AWESOME!!


----------



## Mamasmurf

gosh - how in the world did she know how many beads to put on the thread before even starting. It is so beautiful - should be featured in one of those brides magazines.


----------



## Grannie maggie

souzadi said:


> Takes your breath away. Absolutely beautiful!


Stunning and yes it did take my breath away.


----------



## AnnieBea

This is just jaw-dropping! Beautiful, beautiful work. Wow! Just the thought of threading all those beads...


----------



## blackat99

Wow what a work of art!It must have taken hours or perhaps months of hard work.

A lucky bride! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## loriekennedy

stunning!!


----------



## angelknitter

i would love to wear that gown its stunning.well done xx


----------



## Brianna9301

Oh my, I am speechless! What a exquisite dress and beautiful bride :thumbup: now that's my dream dress


----------



## Corbie

wow stunning....


----------



## -knitter

Beautiful! Gorgeous! Stunning! Awesome!!! I've run out of appropriate adjectives! :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## Swtthng

-knitter, I know..these replies are a lesson in grammar school adjectives. And, well worth it.


----------



## sarama65

WOW I LOVE I LOVE VERY NICE


----------



## kittykatzmom

Truly a piece of art. Who is the lucky bride?


----------



## books

Oh. My. Gosh. that is beautiful.


----------



## kassnerluci

that is the most stunning piece of workmanship I have ever seem. God has given you an amazing tallent.


----------



## lfitzie

A WORK OF ART!!!


----------



## MaryCarter

That would still be a beautiful wedding dress even in a mid calf length.


----------



## Linheln

Absolutely stunningly beautiful.


----------



## samlin

If your friend is storing the beautiful dress... the beads used are coated in side with real silver and will tarnish over time. You can get anti-tarnish strips that they use for jewelry... I speak from a sad experience :-(


----------



## G'maP

Oh my! That is absolutely amazing!


----------



## kyriakoulla

New words would have to be written to describe the elegance and beauty of this garment and the immaculate working of the beading and crotchet. I pray God gives you good health to continue your wonderful work.


----------



## Dor

How beautiful is it.Great job
Well done .you should be so proud
thanks for sharing


----------



## Brilingra

An heirloom! LOVELY!!!!! How talented you are!


----------



## neverdun

Mind boggling. What courage and exquisite work!


----------



## KEgan

I've never seen a wedding dress so beautiful. What a superb job. the train is absolutely gorgeous. I would cherish this for the rest of my life!!! After getting married I would put it on a dress form, so I can look at it everyday, with coffee.


----------



## baskets69

OMG ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!!


----------



## ladytopaz10

It is an amazing crochet dress.


----------



## Donnabellah

What a treasure! Beautiful work and months of work! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lydican

That has to be the most gorgeous wedding dress I have ever seen. I hope whoever is fortunate to wear this appreciates the time, talent and love that was put into it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rosesla

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Aunt Nay

Heavenly! That is lovely inspiriation to learn to crochet! :thumbup: :shock:



Belle1 said:


> I'm bragging on my friend who doesn't have internet access. She has amazing crochet and design skills and has since about 2005 been working on developing various dress designs. Originally, she had a vision of a wedding dress, but to get there she crocheted a knee-length dress (more or less same pattern) without the beads. Then in 2007 she made this wedding dress. It is made with size 20 crochet thread and thousands of crystal beads all placed on the thread before the crochet work. Since then she has made a number of other other dresses. It occurred to me that you too might like to see her extraordinary work.


----------



## rlmayknit

I have no words to describe how stunning this is. rlmayknit


----------



## ernai

Simply Exquisite!!!!


----------



## sonya

I'm in awe! Such talent. Gorgeous dress! :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Glass

It was a pleasure just to be able to see it. I love beautiful things. I knit mainly, and have only a basic knowledge of crochet, edges etc. I have never made a garment. Reading a pattern is a problem for me. Congratulations on your wonderful work.


----------



## Shania

that is just beautiful.. how anyone could do that is to me a very blessed person.. that is awesome,, got to love that.. that would make any daughter who get to wear it feel very special indeed'


----------



## Joanne Hyde

I have never seen anything like this. Just beautiful. I hope she has a daughter or niece to wear it. Nice to see a friend showing someones work.


----------



## Novice Sandy

I have never seen a more beautiful use of "pineapples." What talent!


----------



## TabathaJoy

WOW!!! GORGEOUS!!! Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## RachelL

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh that is beautiful!!! It is really a work of art!! should be in a museum!!!


I agree!!


----------



## shshipp

OMG I have never seen anything like it !!!!


----------



## Pauline

Absolutely Gorgeous!!


----------



## isaacsnan

what a talented lady.. her work is amazing.....xxxxx


----------



## freesia792

The dress is beyond gorgeous! Usually, I'm not fond of crocheted dresses for adults because usually, they're not very flattering to the wearer. This one is truly beautiful on the lady wearing it.


----------



## Barbara O

There is no appropriate word for this absolutely stunning wedding dress. What a lot of work.
Congratulations of this magnificent work of art :-


----------



## moonriver

AMAZING


----------



## mko913

Your work is stunning!!! I am interested in just how long it took you to complete this wonderful gown? Just magnificent!


----------



## hgayle

OMG! That is beautiful. I missed the post when it was posted.


----------



## Neeterbug

She is a master craftswoman!!! The wedding dress is just beautiful!!!


----------



## kareo

Such beautiful work!


----------



## CanadianAngel

What a treasure!


----------



## daboukari

I am in awe! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## justcrafty

thirty pages of answers must mean that this is a beautiful creation well done


----------



## Cassews

Beyond words for sure .. amazing ..


----------



## detra3566

Your friend did an absolutely stunning job on this dress!! I'm glad you posted it for her!


----------



## bamamawmaw

that is a beautiful gown!!! i love it!


----------



## Swiftknit

A truly wonderful piece of work, incredible, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Jokim

samlin said:


> If your friend is storing the beautiful dress... the beads used are coated in side with real silver and will tarnish over time. You can get anti-tarnish strips that they use for jewelry... I speak from a sad experience :-(


What are these anti-tarnish strips and how do they work?


----------



## kusumbudhwar

Breath-takingly-stunning. Wow! Wow!


----------



## Reyna

Amazing work of crochet art!


----------



## MacRae

This is magnificent. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## CanadianAngel

Know what in a book I have somehwere there's a white wedding suit w pants crocheted that I bet you could make as well and it would be every bit as beautiful for the lady thaat likes pants for her going away suit and it is in pineapple design as well. I will source it in my books then let you know what the name of the book and maybe one can be located through your local library or on Amazon.com. You do wonderful work.


----------



## ForgetfulFi

Auntycarol told me to have a look at our local craft club today. She was right too. That is beautiful, incredible, amazing, wonderful, I could use up every superlative to describe this crocheted wedding dress.


----------



## mzmom1

I've never seen a more beautiful gown. Never ever.


----------



## Melindaz

That dress is so beautiful!


----------



## Iknitalot

That gown is so beautiful it takes my breath away. It is truly a museum piece. Almost makes me want to lose weight and get married again, if she would let me borrow it.


----------



## clicketyclick

wow!!!!!! This is the most beautiful item i have ever seen. Such a patient person to have created this outstanding dress.


----------



## JoanH

My Gram absolutely LOVED pineapples, she would have cried if she saw this gown it is absolutely stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## Scottish girl

WOW! That is incredibly beautiful! It is all wonderful but just look at that train!! Love it.


----------



## coolbreeze

OMG.Wow! This is magnificent.Wow! (Sorry) You did a beautiful job. Oh how talented you are. You should be very proud. Thank you for sharing this priceless piece.:lol: As I always say happy yarning.:thumbup: :thumbup: Wow


----------



## happyhens

only one word for this FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## alysonclark

Wow amazing !!


----------



## Gail DSouza

Absolutely gorgeous!!
Have never seen anything so breathtakingly beautiful!!!


----------



## Monika

WOW THAT TOOK MY BREATH AWAY GORGEOUS


----------



## Carol in Mt. Hood

This is a moat amazing accomplishment for anyone.But for my daughter it is more. I know she only has time to work on her projects in the early mornings. Because she is a hard working rancher. I am very proud of her, Mom.


----------



## Carol in Mt. Hood

This is a moat amazing accomplishment for anyone.But for my daughter it is more. I know she only has time to work on her projects in the early mornings. Because she is a hard working rancher. I am very proud of her, Mom.


----------



## tnelson

I am absolutely in love with her work and design. She is a very talented lady.
I was wondering If and only if Laury is willing to sell a copy of her original pattern I'm willing to $$$. I would like to make this wedding dress for my daughters wedding.


----------



## tnelson

The dress is absolutely gorgeous! and Priceless. Laury is a very talented lady. I would Like to ask if she is able to sell a copy of her pattern? I am wanting to make a wedding dress for my daughters wedding. (she's only 10 now but it's never to early to start planning ahead right) I have loved the pineapple pattern ever since I first learned to crochet. Again thank you for sharing the pictures of the dress and her!


----------



## isaacsnan

F A B U L O U S.....what a talent this lady has.....xxxxx.....
-----------------


----------



## Morningdancer

Beauty beyond words. What a blessing to do such work


----------



## Bisknit

Wow! It's beautiful.


----------



## Dollychris

Oh my goodness - that is just stunning and the work is so beautifully intricate. Nobody will be able to copy such a wonderful masterpiece - congratulations on such a beautiful wedding gown.


----------



## RosD

Wow!!!! Your friend Laury is a very talented lady. It's beautiful. Thank you for sharing Belle &#128158;


----------



## Rainebo

Oh, my! Outstanding and stunning!


----------



## figueras-sketa

I hope she share the Pattern, would love to make for my Daugther.


----------



## kjcipswich

Beyond words. Most stunning item I've ever seen.


----------



## imashelefrat

Amazing, elegant, classy.....
No words to describe it.
A masterpiece.


----------



## dachsmom

Wow!


----------



## Roses and cats

Just stunning. The train is amazing.


----------



## Phil Lyddon

Simply amazing... That is my cousin Laury! She has been talented her whole life but I had no idea she had created something this gorgeous. We now live many miles apart but she sends me croched Christmas ornaments each year they are very beautiful and I treasure them. 
Her sisters, Trudy & Vicki, are immensely creative as well. I can remember our grandmother teaching us to crochet... I didn't pay much attention obviously! 
Laury, If you happen to read this please know how impressed and proud I am of you!!


----------



## kacey66

Your friend's dress is stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mkilcoyne

Amazing work! Absolutely lovely! ♥♥♥


----------



## hondagirl1500

She needs to design for all the designers on "Say Yes to the Dress", both the one from NY & Ga.. I never saw a dress on either show that I liked as much as this one. I've them sell for $3,000 to $50,000. A lot of them were pure gaudy plus showing too much skin. I wouldn't wear them to a dog fight, much less pay that kind of money for them.


----------



## Mirror

Two msny seen this dress but nlo one find tha dress kmflormation is she desighned herself brillisnt


----------



## gapeach31781

Shockingly gorgeous!!!


----------



## Wroclawnice

Stunning work!


----------



## destiny516ab

The time and dedication this has taken her.


----------



## -ilrn2knit_..

Wow that dress took my breath away. She did an absolutely outstanding job. It is gorgeous.


----------

